# Skittish Pup...



## Amanda_Boone (Aug 16, 2010)

I just got my Bucky (full blooded GSD) on friday. He bonded perfectly with me, but is very scared of my 2 year old son, cats, other dogs, leash, vehicles, people and pretty much anything else you introduce him to. He is very intelligent and I try to cool, calm and collected when he gets scared so he can feel my energy. He does good when he gets on the leash except when he comes across something out of the ordinary. I just need to know how to help us get through this so he can be happy and not scared all the time.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

How old is he? Sounds like he just needs to settle in to his new place


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

How old is he? New puppies are going through a LOT of changes; whole new environment, Mom and siblings are gone, new people, new experiences...a whole new world. Give him some time to come around. It's possible that his breeder didn't do a lot to expose him to different sights and sounds and experiences and so he's not sure how to cope with these now. 

As an aside, a toddler is scary for MANY dogs, not just puppies. They're loud, they're rough, they boldly run right in and want to play. I would suggest that you perhaps gate the puppy off away from your son for the first few days while he becomes adjusted to his new home. In all likelihood, in a few days he will start to realize that this big new world isn't out to eat him, and he'll relax. You can provide lots of praise for him in the meantime, and don't go out of your way to take him to a bunch of different places right away (he probably isn't fully vaccinated anyways, right?). Let him enjoy being home with you for a week and reevaluate his behavior then.


----------



## Amanda_Boone (Aug 16, 2010)

Hes 4 months old. He is UTD on all his shots. For the most part he stays hidden in the bedroom away from my son. When my son does go around him I have taught him to be calm and let the dog sniff him first and not get face to face. I am hoping that little bit will help. As for the breeder, they said Buck was around their grandchildren which are also toddlers.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

There is a whole lota "new" for him to get used to...he will come around. Let him adjust to the household with loving kind and gentle praise.


----------



## Amanda_Boone (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok, I'll give him some more time.. I just don't want him to be miserable.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Was he socialized before you got him? It isn't abnormal for puppies to be a bit out of sorts for the first day or so but he should be coming around by now. If he hasn't been well socialized, he is likely to be fearful of things that are new and strange. You can still change that at his age but you need to act quickly and dedicate time each day to socialization both outside of the home and inside.

Here are a couple articles to check out about socialization:

Aleron Belgian Sheepdogs

Socialization With People | Dog Star Daily


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I understand your concerns. When we found Bella she was not socialized at all. It took her three weeks to approach me. I documented her progress and each week she was better than the week before. One great milestone was after 4 months she actually came up to a visitor and gently licked their hand. Today (it has been 7 months) she is almost 100% normal puppy! One think I regularly did with Bella was when I rubbed her belly I spoke to her in a gentle tone. You can say just about anything, but I always told her how lucky we were to find her.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

take it slow. find a trainer.

train, train, train and socialize, socialize 
and socialize.

spend a lot of time with your dog.

one on one time and family time.


----------

